# Identify this model



## weekend_av8r (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello,
Bought this backhoe last week. Everything works, the only problem is that I could not find anything that tells me what year and model this is. Need your help...


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It is so far away it is hard to tell. If it is diesel it is likely an I60 or I600. From the 1960's

I believe it is based on the D15.


----------



## weekend_av8r (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, I think it is a D15 based model as well. It is a gas engine though. But from pictures I have seen on the internet that is the closest.

Any idea what the procedure is to use the dual clutch?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The I60 and I600 came in gas also. I mentioned diesel because only the I60 and I600 were offered in Diesel. The I40 and I400 were lighter tractors in gas only. With it all covered up it is hard to tell but it had the right steering wheel angle for the D15 based tractors. 

Are you talking about the hand clutch? If so I am not sure what benefit it has with a backhoe but in agri use it was super for such operations as running a bailer, forage harvester or towed combine like the AllCrop. Made it easy to pause movement without interrupting power to implement and also drop ground speed 1/3 ( if I recall correctly) without clutching or shifting. That aspect was great for plowing also.


----------



## weekend_av8r (Jul 6, 2014)

Found this plate under some crud... Says it's a TS-500 but think that refers to the backhoe. I am actually starting to think it might be on later D-14. The oil filter was the type that has the thread on outside rather the hole in the center, the carb is a TSX-844. Any other things I should look for to differentiate?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i'm a HUGE fan of the hand clutch. on my WD45, it disengages the transmission completely without affecting the PTO.

my WD45 also has an oil filter that's threaded on the outside also, so i get the feeling that won't help u pinpoint the model much.

tractordata.com is a great reference.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/allischalmers/allischalmers-tractors.html

unfortunately, that page lists every AC model, and there are plenty - but if u take the time to go thru it, each specific listing will tell u where to look for a serial number for that model, and may give u other clues to help u identify what you've got.

yes, the TS500 is the loader, but a bit of looking shows many references to them being used on the D series tractors - D14, 15, and 17 i see mentioned.


----------



## weekend_av8r (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reference Fredneck! Found the tractor serial number under a few coats of paint  
It's 149-15467. Does the 14 prefix mean a D14?

Yeah, the hand "shuttle clutch" is pretty nice to go back and forth busting stuff.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

according to what i'm seeing, the 149-xxxxx is the engine serial number, and the 149 is the displacement. 

http://www.allischalmers.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=50658&title=d14-serial-number

here's a pic showing where the tractor serial number is.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The displacement is too low for the industrial tractor but is right for d14 or D15


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it is the D14, and that carb is the same one that was on my 1961 H3, which used the D15 engine


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

now that I think of it, D15 is the base tractor for that loader/hoe


----------

